# Group of jars, real fake or really fake



## brokenshovel (Sep 29, 2006)

Picked up a box of fruit jars.
 The first three are Masons.  I believe 2qt, and 2 1qts.

 These seven are the only ground lip so I figure if any maybe old these could be if their not repos.


----------



## brokenshovel (Sep 29, 2006)

This is the 2qt embossed MASON'S (maltese cross) PATENT NOV 30TH 1858
 On the bottom is PAT NOV 26 67 around the outside in a circle and the number 4 and then maybe 25.
 Ground lip


----------



## brokenshovel (Sep 29, 2006)

Next 1qt has
 (maltese cross) 
 MASON'S PATENT NOV 30TH 1858
 on bottom NOV 26 67  in a circle with the number 248 in the middle
 Ground lip


----------



## brokenshovel (Sep 29, 2006)

last one is 1qt ground lip embossed
 MASON'S F PATENT NOV 30TH 1858.
 No markings on bottom
 see first pic


----------



## brokenshovel (Sep 30, 2006)

First embossed WIDEMOUTH TELEPHONE JAR ground lip B2 on bottom

 Second embossed TRADEMARK LIGHTNING on bottom PUTNAM 649 ground lip and matching top

 Third in front embossed ROYAL inside a picture of a crown TRADEMARK FULL MEASURE REGISTERED 1/2 GALLON ground lip
 has purpling matching lid with the bottom of jar embossed A.G. SMALLEY & CO BOSTON & NEW YORK PATTENTED APRIL 7, 1896    6

 In back jar is embossed THE QUEEN maching zinc ring, not sure about top, ground lip, embossed on the bottom PAT NOV 2 6981 with a 21 in the middle

 Any value to any of these or does my wife have new canning jars.
 Thanks,


----------



## capsoda (Sep 30, 2006)

You did good Greg, I didn't see any fakes or repros. Nice jars.


----------



## welddigger (Oct 1, 2006)

The jars aren't repros from what I can see. The Masons F patent probally is 10-20 bucks and the other two are pretty common.The queen is probally about 10- 20 bucks also. The rest I believe are common in the second group. There's no $2000 jar there but they are all nice and good shape it looks. Remember pricing is hard and varies greatly on were your at and how long you can wait to sell them!Also there is some other people on here that are true experts but I think my guess is pretty close?


----------



## brokenshovel (Oct 2, 2006)

Well their all ending up in the for sale section, so if your interested they will be there tonight.
  Thanks for the info.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 2, 2006)

I dont see a lot of fake fruit jars out in the wild except for the excessive colored ones and most of them are pretty obvious fakes/repros. Its funny , some of the repro jars bring pretty decent money but like I said they arent too common.

 The numbered/lettered masons (ground lip only) are always good if you can find them cheap. Biggest problem i have found selling fruit jars is the collector population seems pretty small compared to bottles. The super rare jars go high but its sometimes hard to get a good price on the more common items. 
 I'm by no means a jar expert, just my spin on the market.


----------



## Brains (Oct 2, 2006)

Jars are my favorites compared to bottles, they make better go-withs for my other hobbies[] What glass company made those "the queen" jars? i thought they were hemingrays but i learned they aren't. If they are a brand i am familer with (Ie whitall tatum, dominion, brookfield, etc companies that made insulators) i will get it if it's cheap[]
    Bryan


----------



## brokenshovel (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry Brains, just saw your posting.  It's already up on ebay with the Royal jar
  item # 200036247714


----------

